

Ask HN: Historical Market Data for use in webapp? - phildawes

I'm building a webapp that lets you practice trading. I don't really expect to make much/any money out of it and so I'm after a <i>cheap</i> source of daily historical market data that I'd be allowed to use in the app.<p>Lots of sites offer free historical data, but they appear to be for personal use only and I guess this doesn't qualify. Does anybody have experience with a supplier that lets you use the data in your own online app? 
(many thanks in advance!)
======
lpgauth
Haven't used their service, but this seems to be what you need:
<http://www.opentick.com/>.

~~~
phildawes
Thanks lpgauth. I scanned their faq and they mention that opentick doesn't
currently allow redistribution of the data
[http://www.opentick.com/index.php?app=faq&event=index#b8...](http://www.opentick.com/index.php?app=faq&event=index#b88)

I'd guess that because my planned webapp is public this would be construed as
redistribution of the data - does that sound likely?

------
prakash
<http://www.newmogul.com/item?id=2870>

~~~
phildawes
Thanks Prakash there's some useful links here, but this thread refers to
somebody needing realtime data for private use. I'm after pointers to a
supplier offering historical data that can be used within a public webapp.

